# Fishing Resorts...



## Fishing4life (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone have suggestions to what some good ice fishing resorts there are on DL? I'm from MN and want to plan a trip for some buddies and myself but have only found Woodlands in my search's. I just figured someone could give me some ideas of what resorts i should be looking at. Woodlands is fair in price but I think my friends want to rent a sleeper and they don't seem to offer any. Help would be great.


----------



## hardwaterfanatic (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe Jason Mitchell will rent out sleepers out on DL. Not sure about other resorts as Woodland is the main one that I know of.

There might be a few other guys that guide up there that offer sleeper rentals as well.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Woodland would be my pick to contact as well. They have great services there and a constant crew of guides on the ice to locate the bite.

The accommodation are excellent and they offer a full service baitshop and bar/restaurant.

Good folks!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

hardwaterfanatic said:


> I believe Jason Mitchell will rent out sleepers out on DL. Not sure about other resorts as Woodland is the main one that I know of.
> 
> There might be a few other guys that guide up there that offer sleeper rentals as well.


I called him about his sleepers last year and he had sold them. He said the night bite on DL is really bad.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

There is another place to stay right on Highway #2 two miles east of Devils Lake Ackerman Acres . I have no ties with them just stayed there 
its brand new right on the water and this winter they will plow a road 
on . So you can drive easly on to east bay !Also rates are low and realy 
nice people to deal with .Check out there web site www.ackermanacres.com or there phone is 1-701-662-2542

thanks Irish


----------

